# Need shooters for this Sunday. Split fuel



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

We will be leaving from Mac's at 5:30 am. Will be 3 tanks deep, will need a mix of no richer than 30%. We are going to keep this to a small group. Vlado, I got your message and will save your spot. 

Guys, please check to make sure your fishing license is current and with you (dont ask me why I'm having to say this).

If you are interested in going, give me a call.

Thanks,

Chris

850-313-0147


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Tunis!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

You guys have fun!


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like the forecast just changed on us. Hope you guys are ready for a rough ride. 

Chris


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *craasch210 (9/18/2008)*Looks like the forecast just changed on us. Hope you guys are ready for a rough ride.
> 
> Chris


Rough rideas in







or as in







???


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like we are going to have a couple of openings for this Sunday. If interested, give me a call. We will split fuel and will estimate depending on where we go. 

Cost will be somewhere between $50-$100. Has been running about $80. 

Chris

850-313-0147


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Like I said on the phone Chris. If you can go on monday, I can go. Sunday's weather for both marine and rain chances are looking to be the highest of the next few days. A few other forecast models are calling for 2 foot seas on Monday vs. 4 footers on Sunday along with the change of rain being higher on Sunday.

Not trying to convince you out of going Sunday. Just call me if you want to go Monday.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey. monday is calling for seas building through the day. Sunday is calling for a rough start, with seas sunsiding through the day. I dont mind it rough, but I prefer it to be subsiding as opposed to building. I hate coming up to the boat to find that seas are building to 5 ft and still a long drive to get home. 

So for now, I think we are going to have to stick with Sunday. Also, we have several on board that will not be able to go if we change the day. I will definately catch you on the next trip though.

Chris


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

All right, if you can go on Monday... Post up here. If there is enought interest I will go both days. Vlado, can you go if we change to Monday?

I'm pretty sure Brian is locked in to a Sunday trip. 

Any takers for Monday?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *craasch210 (9/19/2008)*All right, if you can go on Monday... Post up here. If there is enought interest I will go both days. Vlado, can you go if we change to Monday?
> 
> I'm pretty sure Brian is locked in to a Sunday trip.
> 
> Any takers for Monday?




Chris,

I can go either day. Sunday has a better chance of showers and thunderstorms. For right now, keep me scheduled for Sunday. If you decide to cancel Sunday, I'll go on Monday. Personally, on Sunday, I think the seas will be between 2-3 ft outside of thunderstorms. Monday less chance of showers and thunderstorms with seas closer to3 ft (my opinion). Monday looks like a better bet but you are the Captain - so it's your call. It will be pretty hard to do a three tank dive on Tenneco/Antares and do another trip early Monday. Look what time we came backlast time and the seas were almost flat. 

From the National Weather Service:

GMZ600-200845-
SYNOPSIS FOR DESTIN FL TO PASCAGOULA MS OUT 60 NM INCLUDING
MOBILE BAY-
*334 PM CDT FRI SEP 19 2008*


*.SYNOPSIS...*
A RIDGE OF HIGH PRESSURE WILL REMAIN OVER THE SOUTHEASTERN
STATES THROUGH EARLY NEXT WEEK. GENERALLY MODERATE EASTERLY WINDS
WILL CONTINUE THROUGH MUCH OF THE PERIOD...BECOMING A MODERATE TO
STRONG NORTHEAST FLOW BY WEDNESDAY.

$$



<HR>



GMZ650-655-200845-
COASTAL WATERS FROM PENSACOLA FL TO PASCAGOULA MS OUT 20 NM-
COASTAL WATERS FROM DESTIN TO PENSACOLA FL OUT 20 NM-
*334 PM CDT FRI SEP 19 2008*


*TONIGHT*
EAST WINDS AROUND 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. BAYS AND
COASTAL WATERWAYS CHOPPY. SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS LIKELY. WINDS
AND SEAS HIGHER NEAR STORMS.

*SATURDAY*
EAST WINDS AROUND 15 KNOTS DECREASING TO 10 TO 15 KNOTS.
SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS CHOPPY BECOMING A LIGHT
CHOP. CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*SATURDAY NIGHT*
EAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHEAST
AROUND 15 KNOTS AFTER MIDNIGHT. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL
WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP BECOMING CHOPPY. CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.

*SUNDAY*
NORTHEAST WINDS AROUND 15 KNOTS BECOMING EAST 10 TO 15
KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS CHOPPY BECOMING A
LIGHT CHOP. CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*SUNDAY NIGHT*
EAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHEAST 15 TO
20 KNOTS OVERNIGHT. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS A
LIGHT CHOP BECOMING CHOPPY. CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*MONDAY*
NORTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING EAST 10 TO 15
KNOTS IN THE LATE MORNING AND AFTERNOON. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. BAYS AND
COASTAL WATERWAYS CHOPPY BECOMING A LIGHT CHOP. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.

*MONDAY NIGHT*
EAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHEAST AFTER
MIDNIGHT. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP.
ISOLATED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*TUESDAY*
NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS INCREASING TO 15 TO 20
KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP
BECOMING CHOPPY TO ROUGH. ISOLATED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.



GMZ670-675-200845-
WATERS FROM PENSACOLA FL TO PASCAGOULA MS FROM 20 TO 60 NM-
WATERS FROM DESTIN TO PENSACOLA FL FROM 20 TO 60 NM-
*334 PM CDT FRI SEP 19 2008*


*TONIGHT*
EAST WINDS AROUND 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS LIKELY. WINDS AND SEAS HIGHER NEAR STORMS.

*SATURDAY*
EAST WINDS AROUND 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. CHANCE OF
SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*SATURDAY NIGHT*
EAST WINDS AROUND 15 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHEAST.
SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*SUNDAY*
NORTHEAST WINDS AROUND 15 KNOTS BECOMING EAST 10 TO 15
KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*SUNDAY NIGHT*
EAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHEAST 15 TO
20 KNOTS AFTER MIDNIGHT. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.

*MONDAY*
NORTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING EAST 10 TO 15
KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 3 TO 4 FEET. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.

*MONDAY NIGHT*
EAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHEAST LATE.
SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. ISOLATED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*TUESDAY*
NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS INCREASING TO 15 TO 20
KNOTS AFTER MIDNIGHT. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET. ISOLATED SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS. 

Vlado


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Chris,

Sunday or Monday now about the same weather conditions. From the NWS 440 AMCDT Sat 20 Sep 2008.

To 20 mile from shore - Seas 2-3 ft. Scattered showers and thunderstorms during the day and isolated at night.

20 to 60 miles from shore - Seas 4 ft. Scatterd showes and thunderstorms.

As I said previously, seas around 3 ft for both days.

Vlado


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

A lot of people got turned around today. Said their were 6 ft's consistently out there, even though the marker showed a little over 3 ft.

May have a rough go of it tomorrow. May not make it off shore, but maybe we can hit some close stuff.

Chris


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm still going to call 3 ft seas for tomorrow.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

New forecast. 3-4 ft to 20 nm and 4-5 ft 20 to 60 nm. :hoppingmad


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Cancelled.

:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad

:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

TUNIS!


----------

